# Settings for using a heat press on canvas



## jtskidsdesigns (Jan 21, 2008)

I am new the the heat press. I have the Hix Hobby Lite 9x12. I mainly do embroidery for kid's items - so I bought this heat press since I do onesies and other small items and I don't think I'll do a large scale business of heat press items (at least for now).

I have had great success using the heat press on onesies and t-shirts. I have JetPro SofStretch for lights and Jet Dark for darks. 

I am now trying to heat press designs onto canvas tote bags and need advice. I used the same settings as I did for the t-shirts - following the instructions on the paper to use 375 degrees for 30 seconds. The design doesn't fully transfer. It is light and unacceptable. What do I need to do differently? I was using the JetPro SofStretch since it was natural canvas - I am about to try the Jet Dark to see if I see a better result. 

Do I need to use a higher or lower temp or more time? Any advice is greatly appreciated.

Thank you!


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

I just did a test of Jet Pro SofStretch vs. Iron All transfer paper on canvas tote bags. See the thread on transfer paper testing. I used JPSS at 375 for only 15 seconds, and it transferred GREAT! Full color, NO "dotting" where the raised areas of the canvas show through, like what happened with IronAll. Sounds to me like your pressure isn't high enough. Either that, or your seams are interfering with getting the proper pressure in your transfer area. Buy a set of TeePadIts, and use the large one inside your bag, to raise up the area your transferring to, so the seams don't interfere. Also canvas holds a TON of moisture, so make sure you are pre-pressing the bag before trying to press your transfer.

I'm attaching the photo I did with the JPSS on totebag material... 

Good luck!
Melissa


----------



## jtskidsdesigns (Jan 21, 2008)

Melissa - 
Thank you for the tips! I did use a foam insert to raise the area I was putting the design on, but maybe I didn't have the pressure high enough like you suggest. I will run a test tomorrow and see if more pressure will help. The picture of your design is perfect - I hope to get mine as clear and nice. Thank you!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi jts, sorry, not following you - just criss crossing tonight.

I've heard it is highly recommended if you are going to use darks for totes, to use Ironall dark. Just tuck that away if you find your dark paper gives you a bit of a hassle. If it works nicely, not to worry.

Lou here uses the Ironall dark for his totes, he's a master with them.

Good luck with your tests.


----------



## jtskidsdesigns (Jan 21, 2008)

I lowered my temp to 350 and pressed for 15 seconds with as much pressure as I could manage (I have a manual) and the design transferred perfectly. However, there is some discoloration on the canvas around the image - I assume from the heat. I'll need to experiment w/continuing to lower the temp and time 'til I get it right - if anyone has a suggestion, please let me know. I did let the canvas completely cool to see if the discoloration was just temporary, but it doesn't seem to be so. Thanks for the great tip on time/temp/pressure!


----------



## jtskidsdesigns (Jan 21, 2008)

Much better - 15 seconds at 330 w/regular pressure was perfect. As I do this more, I'll learn the best ways to experiment to get it just right - thanks for helping me learn!


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

Glad to hear you were able to get the JPSS to work for you on canvas! I'm surprised that you had to lower the heat so much, though. I didn't have any discoloration whatsoever, even at 375... It could be the canvas that you're transferring to -- most canvas has sizing on it, which scorches easily. The totes that I'm using don't have sizing on it, so maybe that's why I'm not experiencing the scorching. In either case, it's working for you now, and that's what matters! It might be something for you to think about in the future, though, when you're buying more totes.

How was the color coverage? As you saw, mine came out FANTASTIC -- gotta love that Jet Pro SofStretch!! In my comparison against IronAll, there was absolutely NO contest!! And, if my customer loves the design so much that they decide to wash the tote (so as not to part with it), it'll hold up nicely! Does it get any better than that?!?  

Melissa


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

*definately some good information here as I am looking into getting some totes and offering them at a festival coming up in the end of july  . melissa are there any totes you would suggest? do some have coating on the transfer that will affect the transfer? are some higher quality than others? *


----------



## GHEENEE1 (Jan 8, 2007)

Rick, I use totes from Best blanks. No sizing ,press great. I use Iron all for lights, 385 deg for 23 sec. I guess I could cut the dwell time down, it works great.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Lou uses Topper 806 totes. If you would like to read more from Lou, here's a link to a thread where he talks about sizing, paper, youtube and the supplier he uses:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t38268.html#post224529


----------



## angelic_endeavor (Sep 19, 2007)

I also use the Toppers 806 (because of Lou) -- I like to learn from the best  Who better to learn from than the "Godfather of the Forum"? And I don't refer to him in that way because of age, but because he's "been around the block a few times, ya-no-what-I-mean? <gentle tap on the cheek> Fagettaboutit!"  

Melissa


----------



## Leatherneck (Jan 18, 2008)

*well i kind of think of lou as a jedi master lol  i have heard of toppers 806 and will research them further ... probably will be what i end up going with, as you said melissa if they are good enough for lou  they are certainly good enough for me. thank you for the thread link kelly. btw hiya kelly *


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

jtskidsdesigns said:


> Much better - 15 seconds at 330 w/regular pressure was perfect. As I do this more, I'll learn the best ways to experiment to get it just right - thanks for helping me learn!


 
I am thinking about doing some totes for some friends.....and was wondering.....
Did you ever figure out how to master this?


----------



## lyzzyarts (Feb 25, 2016)

I'm imprinting heavy cotton canvas Totes and have found that hard pressure, (as much as I can handle-lol), and higher temps and time than others have previously mentioned is working for me on my (inexpensive) power heat press 15 x15" - 388 degrees at 50 secs is finally working for large areas of solid color.


----------

